# No ComcastSportsNet HD til 2008 (and may not then)



## Bullwinkle501 (Sep 13, 2002)

Just got a message back from Dish on the possibility of getting ComcastSportsNet Chicago in HD.

The answer included the dreaded words "No Immediate Plans".

So, I talked to a friend of mine with connections to CSN.

He was not encouraging. The Cub fan lament "wait 'tll next year" was used for all Comcast networks outside philadelphia.

He offered two reasons:

1. ComcastSportsNet HD is a full-time signal (unlike the other RSNs which are HD on an event-by-event basis, and Dish may not have the bandwidth for that.

2. Dish is holding out for access to Philadelphia, and won't do any favors for Comcast in the meantime unil that mess is straightened out.

also, apparently there is No Contractual Reason why Dish could not pick up ComcastSportsNet Chicago ths afternoon if they wanted to. They already have the retrans rights, no extra charge. HD was included in the original agreement. The condition appears to be that it would have to be all or nothing (see point 1 above), not event-by-event.

Anyway, it looks like anyone that wants Comcast Sports Net in HD will have to switch providers. I have personally called at least 10 times about this and about carrying PBS locals in HD (that looks like it may happen sooner, by the way).

In the meantime, my wife is pressuring me to go back to cable (she is a huge cubs fan and is spoiled by HD).

Anyone hear anything different?


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

I wonder if Chicago area E* users will see Comcast Sportsnet Chicago in HD or get WGN in HD first?

Does anyone know if WGN's national feed (not the channel 9 from Chicago) is available anywhere in HD?

Today's Cubs/Cards game should be available in HD on Fox. So those in Chicago and St. Louis should see the game in HD!:hurah:


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

kbuente said:


> I wonder if Chicago area E* users will see Comcast Sportsnet Chicago in HD or get WGN in HD first?
> 
> Does anyone know if WGN's national feed (not the channel 9 from Chicago) is available anywhere in HD?
> 
> Today's Cubs/Cards game should be available in HD on Fox. So those in Chicago and St. Louis should see the game in HD!:hurah:


The sale of Tribune Co. will probably put everything on hold with WGN. I still think E* may eventually have channel 9 in HD, but not anytime soon.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

kbuente said:


> Does anyone know if WGN's national feed (not the channel 9 from Chicago) is available anywhere in HD?


From http://wgnsuperstation.trb.com/about/site/feedback/ ,

"Q: When will Superstation WGN become available in HDTV? 
A: At some point in the future but not in the near term. DIRECTV and DISH NETWORK have also expressed interest but DIRECTV is further along in the process of doing so."


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Ironically, in Chicago we already able to receive the non-national version of WGN in high definition via antenna. That is, one can already watch high definition sports on WGN-DT. This simply isn't possible with Comcast SportsNet, due to the fact that it's not broadcast via antenna.

Anyhow, this is disappointing news.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

RAD said:


> From http://wgnsuperstation.trb.com/about/site/feedback/ ,
> 
> "Q: When will Superstation WGN become available in HDTV?
> A: At some point in the future but not in the near term. DIRECTV and DISH NETWORK have also expressed interest but DIRECTV is further along in the process of doing so."


"DISH NETWORK have also expressed interest but DIRECTV is further along in the process"

That figures now don't it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

D* carries WGN-DT in the Chicago area, IIRC.
That is the only way that they are "further along".


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

James Long said:


> D* carries WGN-DT in the Chicago area, IIRC.
> That is the only way that they are "further along".


The response was in regard to WGN Superstation, not WGN-DT. Since D*'s out beating the bushes for more HD content what makes you thing that they aren't in discussions to get the Superstation signal in HD while E*'s does the usual sit back and wait?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

An existing deal with a provider is better than still talking ... Yes, D*'s deal is for the OTA ... but that is more of a deal than E* has made and places them "closer" to the second deal for WGN Superstation.


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

kbuente said:


> Does anyone know if WGN's national feed (not the channel 9 from Chicago) is available anywhere in HD?


One of the Canadian DBS providers has WGN in HD. Can't remember which one. ExpressVu I think.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

pdxsam said:


> One of the Canadian DBS providers has WGN in HD. Can't remember which one. ExpressVu I think.


True ...


----------



## Dish Cubfan (Dec 5, 2004)

kbuente said:


> I wonder if Chicago area E* users will see Comcast Sportsnet Chicago in HD or get WGN in HD first?
> 
> Does anyone know if WGN's national feed (not the channel 9 from Chicago) is available anywhere in HD?
> 
> Today's Cubs/Cards game should be available in HD on Fox. So those in Chicago and St. Louis should see the game in HD!:hurah:


I wrote several letters, made several phone calls just asking for a timeframe on getting CCSN Chicago or WGN in HD. I was a previous MLB package subscriber and if these channels were to be added in HD, I would have stayed. Since they had nothing to say and no indication of when, I just made the switch to Direct TV. Time will tell, but so far it is awesome. I really liked Dish Network and hope they do well, but I think Charlie will soon come to appreciate us sports fans.


----------



## billmarc (Oct 17, 2002)

Star Choice has switched and has been transmitting the local channel 9 WGN-TV HD and SD signals for several weeks now. Check out the SC website.

billmarc


----------

